# 15" Delta Scroll Saw vs. 16" Tool Star Scroll Saw



## PyNCy

I recently found the book "Scroll Saw Fretwork Techniques & Patterns" by Patrick Spielman at a used book store. It's not often I find a "new" scroll saw book. I think I must have them all! It's a great book. It has many pictures of antique saws and some older models of saws (it's copy-righted to 1989).
I have a Tool Star scroll saw. All I know about it is the manufacture's date: 1995. Not many people have even heard about it. Looking through my new book, I land on a picture of a 15" Delta Scroll Saw. It looks almost identical to my Tool Star! Could it be that my Tool Star is just another off-brand of Delta?! Like Porter-Cable or Black & Decker.









What do you guys think? Anyone know anything about Tool Star? I haven't been able to find it on the internet at all. The Tool Star also looks like the old Craftsman saws. So, could the body and motor and shape just be what everybody used back then?


----------



## teejk

that toolstar looks exactly like a saw I bought decades ago from AMT…cheap Taiwan stuff at a time when I didn't have much money to spend. so I'm guessing the same saw was sold under a variety of labels. and btw, that saw served me well (as did a 6×48 belt/9 disc sander that I also bought from AMT).

I had a collection of the Spielman books at the time…I've moved so many times that I lost them all (they might still be in a box somewhere). I'm looking to get back into scroll sawing to start making wind machines/moving toys. Any ideas on saws (I don't need the expensive ones)?


----------



## PyNCy

TAIWAN, huh?!  That would be so funny to me 
I don't know much else about any other scroll saws. I've only ever used my Tool Star. It's done me good for about 13 years. I had a scare this morning, though. When flipping the switch to start working, nothing happened! I thought, great, it's time is up. It was so strange. I took the panel off where the switch is and everything looked alright. Played with the wires a little, then put it all back together. Plugged it in, and it took off. I'm thinking the switch might be getting worn out.
But, like I said, I have only ever had the Tool Star, so I'm the wrong person to ask about the new ones


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have found that a lot of various brand saws are the same. 
Sometimes they are made in the same factory and just get a different paint job and different labels. 
Other times, a certain tool plant eliminates a model from their line and sells the patent to a certain saw to a different manufactorer. Sometimes in this case, the same plant will still make the same saw, just under a different name, which goes to a different supplier.
To further complicate things, some saws have different sizes of the exact same model and are just marketed differently. I have a Craftsman Direct Drive saw in sixteen inch and thirteen inch. The larger of the two was a common made scroll saw. The thirteen inch one was made only a limited time and marketed to kids as a toy. Both are actually the exact same saw except for the arm beam length. I've taken both apart. The bearing numbers are even identical.

By the way, I've never used either of the saws you have pictured, but am always interested in different styles. I will have to research some more about the Delta you pictured. Do you have a model number for that saw? What peaks my interest about it is the tensioning. I can clearly see a tensioning knob on the rear like a lot of cheap saws. However, the knob on the front end of the arm looks similar to a tensioner used on late 70 and 80s Craftsman direct drive saws. It is hard to tell though from the photo. It also could be a blade clamping system I've never seen before.


----------



## nmal

Hello friends
I am new in this website so please suggest me 
Something interesting about this website
I really want to know about the topic 
And please review my website and comment on this
The link is given below
aajtak]


----------

